# للتصويت:من سيحوز الصدارة خلال سنتين



## محمد محمد الديب (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
نريدمن حضراتكم المشاركة فى هذا الاستفتاء وطرح وجهات النظر فى المجالات التى ظهرت حديثا ومن المتوقع ان تحتل الصدارة فى المستقبل القريب(خلال سنتين او ثلاث) 
ها هى تكنولوجيا الجيل الرابع أم الVOIP او SDH
لتكون الصورة واضحة خاصة ان الطلبة فى الوقت الحالى قد يكتشفوا عند التخرج انهم out of date


----------



## * AishA * (24 يوليو 2010)

محمد محمد الديب قال:


> لتكون الصورة واضحة خاصة ان الطلبة فى الوقت الحالى قد يكتشفوا عند التخرج انهم out of date


 
ع بالي أنا الوحيدة اللي هيـــــــكـ :58:​


----------



## m_m_foad (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
المهندس محمد اود ان اوضح لسيادتكم ما يلي
كل المواضيع التي تتكلم عنها ليست ذات علاقة ببعضها البعض حيث كل تكنولوجي منهم تعمل في سيستم منفصل عن الاخر حيث ستجد ال SDH used in Transmission System and VoIP is Communicaton System(Wired) and 4G is the next Generation for Mobile Communications.
واي خدمة يا باشا


----------



## العبادي_079 (27 يوليو 2010)

*تحية يبة وبعد أخي العزيز 

بالنسبة SDH هو تقنية تستخدم فيها الFiber Optic والVoip هي تقنية IP Telephony وهي عمل شبكة اتصالات هاتفية على خط واحد ( سنترال بمعنا مبسط شوي ) وال4g تقنية لWimax واخرون يقولون LTE والاثنتين للشبكات الاسلكية *


----------



## محمد محمد الديب (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
واضح اننى لم أستطع ان أوصل ما أريد معرفته لحضراتكم
أنا لم أرد معرفة معنى هذه المصطلحات فأنا و الحمد لله أعرفها
و لكن أردت ان أعرف وجهات النظر المختلفة أى المجالات سيصبح اكثر طلبا فى المستقبل
واشكر الاخ m_m_foad
و لكن المشكلة التى يواجهها طلبة الاتصالات ان التقنيات كثيرة وكما ذكرت لا توجد علاقة بينهما
وانا لم ولن ادرس اى من هذه المجالات فى الكلية و ساضطر لاخذ كورسات خارجية والمجالات كما ترى متشعبة والوقت محدود فلو عرف أحدنا هدفه من البداية و خطى فيه خطوات واسعة لكان افضل
فأنا اريد ان احدد هدفى فى مجال و احاول ان اتميز فيه بدلا من انا اخ جزء من الموبايل وجزءمن الشبكات وهكذا..... فى النهاية سأعمل فى مجال واحد كأى مهندس عادى


----------



## shatobr (30 يوليو 2010)

أعتقد ان السؤال يجب ان يكون من يفوز Wimax or LTE 
فكلا التقنيتن وايرلس وتعطي باندوث سريع جدا بالرغم من ان تقنية LTE في بداياتها الا انه ينظر اليها انها البديل القادم لتقنية GSM حيث حتى الان لم تستطيع تقنية WiMax ان تكون بديلا لل GSM


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (31 يوليو 2010)

اطمئن .. لن تكون out of date بإذن الله
أنت في الكلية ستدرس الأسس و الأصول لهندسة الاتصالات و ستدرس بشكل عام نظريات و تقنيات كثيرة
يعني القاعدة عريضة أثناء دراستك
و لكن عندما تتوفق بإذن الله في وظيفة مهندس اتصالات ستبدأ في التخصص أكثر
يعني ممكن تتخصص في هندسة نقل الإشارات Transmission Engineer و هنا ستكون في عالم الـ SDH و الـ WDM و الفايبر كما ذكر الأخ فؤاد
و ممكن تتخص في أمور أخرى كالوايرلس مثلا
و بعدين هناك اتصالات خاصة بالشركات أو تسمى Business Communications و هنا تدخل في موضوع الـ Unified communications و أعتقد الأخ shatobr خبير في هذا الموضوع
عموما أنت الآن ركز في دراستك و حاول تفهم ما هي الفائدة من المادة التي تدرسها و عادة المواد في البكالوريوس تكون أكاديمية نظرية و النظريات أساس كل شيء و لكن بما أنك ربما تفكر في العمل كمهندس تحتاج أن تربط هذا الأمر بالواقع المطبق في أنظمة و تقنيات الاتصالات و هنا يأتي سؤال الدكتور و القراءة في الكتب الدراسية ( خصوصا الأجنبية و حاول أن تبحث عن الكتب المنهجية للجامعات التي تدرس باللغة الإنجليزية )
عموما ، من الجيد أن تحصل على شهادات الـ Associate Level للسيسكو و كذلك دورات في الفايبر و الويرلس أو حتى مو شرط هذي الشهادات و الدورات اللي ممكن تكلفك فلوس بل يكفي أن تقرأ من الكتب القوية في هذي المجالات و تحاول تفهمها زين و تذكر ذلك في السيرة الذاتية
على فكرة السيرة الذاتية أهم شيء فهي التي ستغري بل ستغوي ( نعم إغواء ) صاحب العمل لطلبك و عمل مقابلة معك ، المرحلة المهمة التالية هي المقابلة الشخصية يجب أن تكون واثق في نفسك تعرف تجاوب و من معرفتك بالشركات و طبيعة العمل الذي تقوم به الشركة و طبيعة الوظيفة يمكنك تحضير نفسك بناء على هذا الأمر
يعني مثلا شركات تعتبر مقدم خدمة Service Provider و هي عادة الوجهة التي يفضلها المهندسون و شركات تعتبر شركات مقاولات اللي يكون فيها العمل له طبيعة مختلفة عن العمل في شركة مقدم خدمة 
أيضا هناك عمل للمهندس في الشبكة كتشغيل لها و المحافظة على الأنظمة إنها تكون شغالة و تؤدي وظيفتها بالشكل المطلوب و صيانة الأعطال و حل المشاكل 
و هناك عمل عبارة عن تخطيط للشبكة و تطوير فيها و كتابة المواصفات الفنية 
و هناك عمل عبارة عن تنفيذ مشاريع الشركة و إدارتها
و غيره
وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## * AishA * (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لـــ الأستاذ أبو بدر ع التوضيح الرائع والذي أعطاني فكرة أوسع عن العمل في مجال الإتصالات.​


----------



## marwan.youssif (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد مهندس sdh*

انا مهندس شبكة SDH Transmission أقدر أقول إن المستقبل بالتنسبة للــ Transmission في الفترة القادمة لتقنية DWDM كل الأجهزة الجديدة اللي بتتركب كلها DWDM


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 أغسطس 2010)

* AishA * قال:


> شكرا لـــ الأستاذ أبو بدر ع التوضيح الرائع والذي أعطاني فكرة أوسع عن العمل في مجال الإتصالات.​


 
العفو أخي الكريم

إذا انت مهتم بالاتصالات Telecommunications
تابع مواقع مصنعي أنظمة الاتصالات كـ
Ericsson
Huawei
Alcatel-Lucent
Nokia-Siemens
Motorola
Cisco
Juniper
و غيرها
و أيضا مواقع مقدمي خدمات الاتصالات العالميين مثل
AT&T
Spring
Vodafone
British Telecom
France Telecom
Orange
و غيرها
و كذلك مواقع مجلات متخصصة في أخبار الاتصالات مثل
Telecom Magazine
Telecom Broadband
Netework Magazine
و غيرها
ابحث عنها في قوقل
هذه المواقع تعطيك فكرة عن توجهات التقنية و توجهات السوق


----------



## * AishA * (9 أغسطس 2010)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> العفو أخي الكريم
> 
> إذا انت مهتم بالاتصالات telecommunications
> تابع مواقع مصنعي أنظمة الاتصالات كـ
> ...


 

مشكور أخي / على توجيهك لي، بالفعل أفدتني في توجيهاتك وخاصة في ما يتعلق بالمجلات


----------

